# When can I test??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Peter
can you please help me

I had Et last Thursday, this is our 4th attempt, last 2 we have had positives with twins but lost them both times at 8 weeks, I tested early last time, i think day 9-10 and got a really strong positive and I had symptoms.

this time i really feel nothing, feel normal, well almost.

This is driving me mad, when do you think I can test and why did I get a strong positive so early last time??

Thanks again for your help

I am feeling very up tight about all this

Take care
jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo,

What are you like

Every pregnancy is different, just because you are not having symptoms, does not mean to say it's not worked - just remember I'm the symptomless worrying queen!!!

Anyway, sorry to butt in! Over to you Peter!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jo said:


> Peter
> can you please help me
> 
> I had Et last Thursday, this is our 4th attempt, last 2 we have had positives with twins but lost them both times at 8 weeks, I tested early last time, i think day 9-10 and got a really strong positive and I had symptoms.
> ...


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Jo. Just wanted to wish you luck for your test (whenever you chose to do it). Maybe 14 days after ET is a good idea  I tested positive 3 days early with an Acon hpt that I bought on the net. Didn't get a positive from Clearblue until test day. You probably got such a strong positive last time as you had 2 in there giving off high hcg levels. I've felt different for both of my pregnancies, so please don't think that just because you're feeling nothing at the moment it hasn't worked. Mother Nature is really good at surprising us sometimes 

Anyway, fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck 

Love 

J


----------

